# Windows application to learn BH/3cycles/images tables



## Roman (Mar 6, 2014)

Introduction

Hello everyone! I’m glad to present a the drill application for windows. This software allows you to learn any table, be it a 3cycle algorithm set, letter-pair images or something else. You can do it in the least time possible using this method.











How it works

The program shows you a question. Depending on settings you adjust, it can be a pair of letters (as shown in the picture), a word corresponding to this letter-pair or a pair of positions (like UR - DB). The time for recalling the algorithm or executing it on the cube is unlimited. If you can't recall the algorithm or don't know it at all, you may press the 'Show Answer' button. If you successfully recalled it, see the answer to ensure that you did it right. Try to memorize answers you didn't know, they'll be shown you later. Click the “Next” button to move on to the next question.
If you are absolutely sure that you've learned the shown alg and will never forget it, click on the text to set <learned> mark. This question will be removed and never shown again. The less questions remain, the more often each of them is shown and eventually you will memorize all of them.

Advantages



The program generate questions itself, determining the order of learning automatically, so you’re not concerned it.
You haven’t to constantly search algorithms in your table; the software always shows answer after requesting it, not depending if you could correctly recall it or not.
The control is just one button.
You can customize the appearance of the questions.
This software is applicable for learning any information representing as a table, even multiplication table, speedcards images etc.


Getting ready

After you’ve downloaded it, you should add your tables. All the tables must be stored as .csv (semicolon delimited) files. Open the excel sheet containing your table and save it as “.csv” file in the “/Drill/csv” folder. Its format must comply with the following rules:
1. The first row should represent an alphabet (or pieces locations notation). The items from these cells will be shown in the first (second) part of the question.
2. The First column should also represent an alphabet. the Items from these cells will be shown as another part of the question. Vertical and horizontal alphabets can have different sizes and letter order. There mustn’t be empty cells in the alphabet row and column .
3. All other rows and columns must be filled with algs.
4. Cells without alg should be empty (otherwise it’ll be shown as a question).
Demotables are included into the project and ready to use.

How to use it

Choose the table name in the box above. The amount of algs to learn will be displayed nearby. If you want to change the letter order in questions, click the “h-v” button. “v-h” mode means that the first letter in each question will be chosen from your vertical alphabet, and the second letter from horizontal one. It doesn’t matter when you learn 3cycles, but the letter order is crucial if you learn letter-pair words. When you open a table for the first time, all its items are marked as unlearned. As you learn those items, you can mark them as learned by clicking on question/answer text. A marked item will not be shown anymore, unless you reset all the marks. You can do it by clicking the “reset” button above.

Using letter-pair images (LPI) as a question

You can use words from your own table of LPI as a question. To do it, add your table in “.csv” format in the “/Drill/csv” folder and rename it “images.csv”. Ensure that the table complies with the rules described above. Alphabets (letters in the first row and the first column) can be in any order. If any of two question letters aren’t found in the LPI table, or corresponding cell is empty, the question will be shown in regular format.

Conclusion

There are a lot of methods to learn 3cycle tables, such as to memorize them row by row, to break them up into groups etc. The drill works better for me. If I’d known about it earlier, I would have definitely memorized all the tables I know using it. If you have any questions or suggestions, feel free to ask them in this thread or contact me. Good luck at BLD!

Download application for windows: 
http://yadi.sk/d/_VjkW1rEK5LNa
http://speedy.sh/M6uGA/Drill-release.rar


----------



## Ollie (Mar 6, 2014)

This is very similar to Anki flash cards, which has a few more features including measuring how well you do on certain letter pairs/cycles and testing you on them later, depending on whether you have deemed it to be Easy, OK or Hard. Plus the download procedure is simpler.

I will download this though as it's more specific to memory sports and BLD etc.


----------



## labirint (Mar 6, 2014)

Unlike Anki, the drill doesn't work under Windows XP.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Mar 6, 2014)

Is there a way to download this if I don't have winzip?


----------



## Roman (Mar 6, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> Is there a way to download this if I don't have winzip?



http://yadi.sk/d/qUlTW_3QK6FZX


----------



## ChickenWrap (Mar 7, 2014)

Roman said:


> http://yadi.sk/d/qUlTW_3QK6FZX



Still not working for me...technology is not my forte


----------

